# Going liquid Cooling



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Im going to buy a nice $250 cooling System from Thermaltake as its designed to fit into my case. 
It seems Australia's summer is catching up and so my PC temps are on the rise.
Ive never really been interested in Liquid Cooling but since ive started to OC its becoming apparent it will be my next step in keeping my system cooled.

Now there are a few things i want answering.

1) Will this keep my ambient case temp down aswell or about the same.

2) Once installed and running how easy is it to change the CPU. Will have have to disconnect the hoses or can i get away with it and just un-screw the CPU block from the M/B

3) Whats the best Coolent that i can buy.

4) If i also buy 4 RAM cooling pads how much of an impact on cooling will this have on my CPU. Considering they will share the same pipe path. My RAM is slightly OCed.

I may have more questions in the future..

Thanks guys..


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

1- If the fan blowing through the radiator is exiting "in" the case, your ambient will be higher. Make sure the exhaust from your radiator is exiting your case through the back or top. This will keep your ambient neutral.
2-You can pull the water block off your cpu WITHOUT disconnecting the hoses. Just be careful not to kink them.
3-FLuidXP, PC Pure, Themaltake's coolant.
4- I have no personal experience with that, but my guess would be that your CPU will only cool down as much as the fluid flowing through it. All the heat from 4 sticks of RAM will go right over CPU. I wouldn't recommend it. Most RAM sticks have sufficient heatsinks that will stay well cooled if you have a RAM fan cooler or even good air flow through your case.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

1. Yes, it will help, it will take the cpu heating of the interior of the case out of the heating equation, as long as you have decent airflow, which will be nec, if you are running 2x 280s, i suggest at least one intake and one exaust fan, with your setup, probably 2 of each would be fine, and if sound is an issue, use 120mm or larger fans, they will provide decent airflow, with reduced sound.

2. In my experience, it is very easy, as easy as installing an aftermarket cooler. In addition, keep the waterblock mounted to the tubing. and MAKE SURE TO TEST the watersystem BEFORE you install it, you dont want a leak after you have installed.


3. Realizing that you are in AUS, i dont know if you can purchase Fluid XP for a reasonable price, but imo it is the single best coolant out there. It is non-conductive, anti-corrosive and anti-fungal. Even in my mix of 40% distilled water (because the fluid can use a bit of thinning out) it is still non-conductive. try to avoid the thermaltake fluid, although it says it is antifungal, it is not, i have had bad experiences with it, it contains sugar alcohols that do build mold, and flushing a waterblock is not an easy procedure. If you dont really have access to Fluid XP or Fluid XP ultra, there are other liquids out there, including distilled water and or car antifreeze, which actually does a pretty decent job of anti-corrosion/antifungal.

4. i have never used Ram cooling pads, but i do have Memory Heatsinks on all my memory and have never really had a big issue with overheating, even with pretty aggressive OCs.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There is a saying, "friends don't let friends buy Thermaltake", If your serious about water cooling then I'd suggest doing more home work. for your money you will find better products that will out last the computer your using. 
Again all that is if your serious about over clocking/water cooling. There are some great complete kits that will out shine the one your considering. example(I know yer an ozzi so the prices are way different for you) just look around localy then...../Rant

http://www.petrastechshop.com/wacoki.html


----------

